# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا هرچقدر درس میخونم نتیجه نمیگیرم؟

## .miracle.

سلام وقتتون بخیر. خیلی ممنونم بابت زمانی که میذارید. من سه سال هست که دارم بی وقفه تلاش میکنم و هیچ وقت هم نا امید نشدم و نمیشم. فقط مسئله ای که وجود داره اینه که به اندازه ای که درس میخونم نتیجه نمیگیرم. خیلی هارو دیدم که از من کمتر درس میخونن و دیر تر شروع کردن اما خیلی پیشرفت کردن. من الان نمونه برنامه های دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهمم رو میذارم، خیلی لطف میکنید اگر بررسی کنید و بفرمایید واقعا اشکال کار من کجا بوده. من سال گذشته روزی ۳ یا ۴ ساعت میخوابیدم و روزهایی که مدرسه بود هم حداقل ۹ ساعت درس میخوندم، طوری که سال پیش از کم خوابی دستام دچار لرزش شدید شده بود و دکتر گفت که باید به اندازه کافی بخوابم، بنابراین هرچند امسال ۱۲ یا ۱۳ ساعت درس میخونم اما به اندازه کافی میخوابم.
فقط مسائلی که فکر میکنم در عدم پیشرفتم موثر باشه هم عرض میکنم: من باتوجه به مطالعه ای که سال های گذشته داشتم تصمیم گرفتم دوازدهم بخونم و ۸۰ درصد دوازدهم رو با مرور و ... مطالعه کردم.
تابستان در آزمون شرکت نکردم، و به خاطر اینکه فکر میکردم به خاطر تقلب و ... قلمچی به درد نمیخوره، آبان ماه در قلمچی ثبت نام کردم، اما تا دی ماه هم نمیدونستم تحلیل آزمون واقعا یعنی چی
البته باید اشاره کنم که من از سال دهم قلمچی میرفتم اما در همان تابستان سال کنکور وقفه افتاد.
و از اونجایی که واقعا امسال نوشتن برنامه برام سخت بود و خودم نمیتونستم بنویسم، ۲ بار مشاور گرفتم که از دانشجویان پزشکی بودند و یکیشون هم از رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰ ۹۸ بود، اما بهم توهین کردند و گفتند که شما ضعیف ترین دانش آموز من هستید و برای همین با ایشون ادامه ندادم، در این موقع ها مقداری وقتم هدر رفت.
تا الان کتاب های خیلی زیادی رو چندین بار مطالعه کردم که میدونم از حوصله اتون خارج هست اشاره کنم.
عذر میخوام که وقتتون رو گرفتم و خیلی سپاسگزارم که وقت گذاشتین و تا اینجا صحبت هامو خوندین.
میشه بفرمایید واقعا چرا من نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرم؟
البته بزرگترین مشکلم در درس زیست هست
میانگین درصد اختصاصی ها، ۵۰ هست و عمومی ها تقریبا ۶۵. البته شیمی رو معمولا بالای ۶۵ میزنم
با این اوصاف،در ماه های آتی چند درصد میتونم در اختصاصی ها پیشرفت کنم و چطور؟

----------


## .miracle.

من به خاطر جو مدرسه امون زیاد درس میخوندم. البته در سال دهم خیلی زیاد نمیخوندم شاید مثلا در روزهای مدرسه ۶ یا ۷ ساعت که خب مقدار زیادیش صرف مطالعه کتاب درسی و درسنامه میشد. اما من خیلی به حرف های رتبه های برتر اعتماد نمیکنم که روزی ۶ ساعت میخوندند، پس چطور اون همه کتاب خوندن و همه آزمون هارو هم شرکت کردند. اتفاقا من اینو باور نمیکنم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Wonderland

*سلام
گفتید که از دی تحلیل آزمون داشتید،به چه نتیجه ای رسیدید؟دلیل غ و نزده هاتون چیه؟*

----------


## .miracle.

سلام وندر لند عزیز، ممنون بابت پاسخگویی‌تون. معمولا در آزمون نمیرسم روی همه سوالات کامل فکر کنم. غلط ها هم شامل بی دقتی هست و بعضی وقت ها یک سوالی رو قبلا مشابهش رو دیدم اما سر جلسه نمیتونم حل کنم یا حل میکنم همون غلط رو دوباره تکرار میکنم. بعضی سوالات هم که واقعا برام سخت هستند. بعضی سوالات حلیاتی رو هم باید یک سرنخ خیلی کوچولو از پاسخنامه بگیرم تا حل کنم(خصوصا فیزیک ۱و۳). اما زیست رو من توی خونه ۵۰ تا تست رو حدودا ۳:۴۵ طول میکشه تا حل کنم البته پاسخنامه اش رو کامل میخونم و دونه دونه چک میکنم. بنابراین سر جلسه برای زیست واقعا اذیت میشم و نمیتونم روی سوالات خوب فکر کنم و مجبورم تند تند حل کنم چون مثلا میگم الان ۲۰ دقیقه گذشته و من هنوز ۱۰ تا حل کردم.

----------


## Bahar_mohammadi

سلام
 منبعی ک ازش تست حل میکنی چیه؟
ببین خیلیارو دیدم که مثلا تو یه درس ضعف دارن بعد یهو میان از ی کمک اموزشی مثل خیلی سبز استفاده میکنن بعد میگن ما کندیم خب سعی کن از تستای ساده شروع کنی کم کم متوسط و سخت کم کم راه میفتی بعد اینکه بیای ۱۳ ساعت مطالعه کنی و به مغزت فشار بیاری فک میکنی میتونی اینجوری جواب بگیری؟ ببین کمیت مهم نیست خب کیفیت مهمه و اینکه نحوه مطالعه و ساعاتی که افراد مژالعه میکنن همشون فرق میکنن شاید اون مطالبی ک شما تو ۱۳ساعت خوندیو ی نفر تو ۷ساعت بخونه یا بلعکس تو مدت زمان ژولانی تر

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Newsha.ma


سلام وندر لند عزیز، ممنون بابت پاسخگویی‌تون. معمولا در آزمون نمیرسم روی همه سوالات کامل فکر کنم. غلط ها هم شامل بی دقتی هست و بعضی وقت ها یک سوالی رو قبلا مشابهش رو دیدم اما سر جلسه نمیتونم حل کنم یا حل میکنم همون غلط رو دوباره تکرار میکنم. بعضی سوالات هم که واقعا برام سخت هستند. بعضی سوالات حلیاتی رو هم باید یک سرنخ خیلی کوچولو از پاسخنامه بگیرم تا حل کنم(خصوصا فیزیک ۱و۳). اما زیست رو من توی خونه ۵۰ تا تست رو حدودا ۳:۴۵ طول میکشه تا حل کنم البته پاسخنامه اش رو کامل میخونم و دونه دونه چک میکنم. بنابراین سر جلسه برای زیست واقعا اذیت میشم و نمیتونم روی سوالات خوب فکر کنم و مجبورم تند تند حل کنم چون مثلا میگم الان ۲۰ دقیقه گذشته و من هنوز ۱۰ تا حل کردم.


خواهش می کنم،نقل قول نکرده بودید،ندیدمش
با توجه به این که کامل خوندید و میگید که منابع زیادی کار کردید تو دوران جمع بندی باید بتونید درصد هاتون رو بالا بکشید
زیست با قالب ۵۰ تایی مشکل دارید و طول می کشه،علاوه بر سه روز یه بارها آزمون زیست کنارش حل کنید،متن کتاب رو هم فراموش نکنید،باید ذهنتون به این قالب و زمان عادت کنه
برای حلیاتی ها اینی که میگید قبلا مثلش رو دیدید الان نمی تونید حل کنید به خاطر اینه که احتمالا تست های علامت دار رو خوب مرور نکردید(سوالات غ و ن کتابای جامعی که حل کردید) 
برای مدیریت آزمون تون باید استراتژی دقیق داشته باشید،کنترل بالا و..
قرار نیست همه ی سوالات حل شه>>>قراره تو تایم بیشترین نمره رو به چنگ بیاریم که این نیازمند تیپ شناسی و مهارت بالا تو آزمون دادنه*

----------


## lilia

تست زماندار هم کار میکنی؟ راه پیشرفتت اینه که آزمون جامع و تک درس زماندار بزنی...ضمنا به نظرم وسواس مطالعاتی داری و بخش زیادی از ساعت مطالعه‌ت بخاطر همین هدر میره.

----------


## rogi

_شاید استرس داری و عدم  تمرکز 
شایدم خودباوری کم داری_

----------


## .miracle.

> *
> 
> خواهش می کنم،نقل قول نکرده بودید،ندیدمش
> با توجه به این که کامل خوندید و میگید که منابع زیادی کار کردید تو دوران جمع بندی باید بتونید درصد هاتون رو بالا بکشید
> زیست با قالب ۵۰ تایی مشکل دارید و طول می کشه،علاوه بر سه روز یه بارها آزمون زیست کنارش حل کنید،متن کتاب رو هم فراموش نکنید،باید ذهنتون به این قالب و زمان عادت کنه
> برای حلیاتی ها اینی که میگید قبلا مثلش رو دیدید الان نمی تونید حل کنید به خاطر اینه که احتمالا تست های علامت دار رو خوب مرور نکردید(سوالات غ و ن کتابای جامعی که حل کردید) 
> برای مدیریت آزمون تون باید استراتژی دقیق داشته باشید،کنترل بالا و..
> قرار نیست همه ی سوالات حل شه>>>قراره تو تایم بیشترین نمره رو به چنگ بیاریم که این نیازمند تیپ شناسی و مهارت بالا تو آزمون دادنه*


سلام. خیلی خیلی ممنونم بابت پاسخگویی‌تون و زمانی که گذاشتید. عذر میخوام من خیلی بلد نیستم با انجمن کار کنم برای همین نمیدونستم باید پاسخ با نقل قول بزنم. :Yahoo (76): 
راهنمایی‌تون خیلی مفید بود. لطف خیلی بزرگی کردین. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## .miracle.

> سلام
>  منبعی ک ازش تست حل میکنی چیه؟
> ببین خیلیارو دیدم که مثلا تو یه درس ضعف دارن بعد یهو میان از ی کمک اموزشی مثل خیلی سبز استفاده میکنن بعد میگن ما کندیم خب سعی کن از تستای ساده شروع کنی کم کم متوسط و سخت کم کم راه میفتی بعد اینکه بیای ۱۳ ساعت مطالعه کنی و به مغزت فشار بیاری فک میکنی میتونی اینجوری جواب بگیری؟ ببین کمیت مهم نیست خب کیفیت مهمه و اینکه نحوه مطالعه و ساعاتی که افراد مژالعه میکنن همشون فرق میکنن شاید اون مطالبی ک شما تو ۱۳ساعت خوندیو ی نفر تو ۷ساعت بخونه یا بلعکس تو مدت زمان ژولانی تر


سلام. ممنونم بابت پاسخگویی‌تون. من اگر منابعی که فقط امسال کار کردم بخوام بگم شامل کتاب های زیر میشه
فیزیک۱،۲،۳: نشرالگو و موج آزمون(برای یازدهم نردبام و میکرو رو هم چندین بار کار کردم و از بابت فیزیک ۲ واقعا مشکل ندارم)
زیست: جامع خیلی سبز(پینوکیو)و فصل آزمون(کمتر کار شده)
شیمی: مبتکران و موج آزمون و حل مسئله خیلی سبز
ریاضی: پایه به پایه خیلی سبز(البته اوایل سال نردبام کار میکردم که فوق العاده سنگین بود برای همین گذاشتم کنار)
بله حق باشماست، ممکنه افردا دیگر سریعتر از من باشند و من کند کار کنم، اما تو همین مدت زمان ۲۵۰ تا ۳۳۰ تا تست حل میکنم،به نظرتون برای ۱۳ ساعت حدودا چقدر تست باید باشه؟
سپاسگزارم :Y (454):

----------


## .miracle.

> تست زماندار هم کار میکنی؟ راه پیشرفتت اینه که آزمون جامع و تک درس زماندار بزنی...ضمنا به نظرم وسواس مطالعاتی داری و بخش زیادی از ساعت مطالعه‌ت بخاطر همین هدر میره.


سلام. خیلی ممنون بابت پاسخگویی تون. لطف کردین
تست زمان دار خیلی کم کار میکنم. موقع جمع بندی که از کتاب های موج آزمون استفاده میکردم،تست زماندار حل کردم. که البته بیشتر موقع ها وقت کم میاوردم

----------


## .miracle.

> _شاید استرس داری و عدم  تمرکز 
> شایدم خودباوری کم داری_


سلام. خیلی ممنونم بابت پاسخگویی‌تون. واقعا لطف کردین. به نکته خیلی خوبی اشاره کردین. چون مشاورم و خانواده همیشه بهم میگن که اعتماد به نفس ندارم اما معمولا زیر بار نمیرفتم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mojtabay

کاش می شد یه دانش آموز رو قانع کرد که از کنکور بکشه بیرون ... 

فی الواقع 
خو بالاتر ، یه سری بچه ها حرف هایی زدن ک صحیحه و جدا از اونا 
به نظر میاد روش مطالعتون یه مقدار اشتباه توش هس  
انقد سخت نگیرین به خودتون 
من نمونه برنامه دهم یازدهمتون رو که دیدم ، کلا استراحت توش نبود 
یه روز یا حداقل یه نیمه روز مثل بعد از ظهر جمعه رو بذارید برای استراحت 
مغز نیاز به ریکاوری داره
و اینکه مشاوری که برای شما برنامه نوشته ، فقط شرایط درسی رو چک میکنه و هیچ نگاهی به مسائل روحی و ... نداره 
تمرکز و کیفیت مطالعتون رو بالا ببرید 
موفق باشید

----------


## mr.masomi

> سلام وقتتون بخیر. خیلی ممنونم بابت زمانی که میذارید. من سه سال هست که دارم بی وقفه تلاش میکنم و هیچ وقت هم نا امید نشدم و نمیشم. فقط مسئله ای که وجود داره اینه که به اندازه ای که درس میخونم نتیجه نمیگیرم. خیلی هارو دیدم که از من کمتر درس میخونن و دیر تر شروع کردن اما خیلی پیشرفت کردن. من الان نمونه برنامه های دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهمم رو میذارم، خیلی لطف میکنید اگر بررسی کنید و بفرمایید واقعا اشکال کار من کجا بوده. من سال گذشته روزی ۳ یا ۴ ساعت میخوابیدم و روزهایی که مدرسه بود هم حداقل ۹ ساعت درس میخوندم، طوری که سال پیش از کم خوابی دستام دچار لرزش شدید شده بود و دکتر گفت که باید به اندازه کافی بخوابم، بنابراین هرچند امسال ۱۲ یا ۱۳ ساعت درس میخونم اما به اندازه کافی میخوابم.
> فقط مسائلی که فکر میکنم در عدم پیشرفتم موثر باشه هم عرض میکنم: من باتوجه به مطالعه ای که سال های گذشته داشتم تصمیم گرفتم دوازدهم بخونم و ۸۰ درصد دوازدهم رو با مرور و ... مطالعه کردم.
> تابستان در آزمون شرکت نکردم، و به خاطر اینکه فکر میکردم به خاطر تقلب و ... قلمچی به درد نمیخوره، آبان ماه در قلمچی ثبت نام کردم، اما تا دی ماه هم نمیدونستم تحلیل آزمون واقعا یعنی چی
> البته باید اشاره کنم که من از سال دهم قلمچی میرفتم اما در همان تابستان سال کنکور وقفه افتاد.
> و از اونجایی که واقعا امسال نوشتن برنامه برام سخت بود و خودم نمیتونستم بنویسم، ۲ بار مشاور گرفتم که از دانشجویان پزشکی بودند و یکیشون هم از رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰ ۹۸ بود، اما بهم توهین کردند و گفتند که شما ضعیف ترین دانش آموز من هستید و برای همین با ایشون ادامه ندادم، در این موقع ها مقداری وقتم هدر رفت.
> تا الان کتاب های خیلی زیادی رو چندین بار مطالعه کردم که میدونم از حوصله اتون خارج هست اشاره کنم.
> عذر میخوام که وقتتون رو گرفتم و خیلی سپاسگزارم که وقت گذاشتین و تا اینجا صحبت هامو خوندین.
> میشه بفرمایید واقعا چرا من نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرم؟
> البته بزرگترین مشکلم در درس زیست هست
> ...


*در کل موضوع میتونه در دو حوزه باشه
یا روش مطالعه درستی ندارید یا از لحاظ ذهنی و روانی آمادگیشو ندارید
هردو گزینه رو دارید ولی با شدت مختلف
که با توجه به اینکه درصدتون میانگین بالای 50 هست قضیه اول کمرنگه چون میدونید باید چطور مطالعه کنیدکه درصدتون حداقل بیشتر از 90 درصد کنکوریاس اما موضوع دومو باید بررسی کنید
اگه وقت دارید کتاب طرز فکر از پروفسور کارول دوک استاد روانشناسی دانشگاه استنفورد و هاروارد بخونید
متنش کاملا به زبان ساده است و اکادمیک نیس و براتون میتونه مفید باشه توی فیدیبو هم موجوده این لینکش https://fidibo.com/book/99859-%D8%B7...81%DA%A9%D8%B1
اما این کتاب میگه ادما دو نوع طرز فکر دارن یا طرز فکرشون رشده یا ایستا
بنظر طرز فکر شما ایستا باشه
اگه نسبت بهش اگاهی پیدا کنید و با تمارین کتاب 21 روز مرتب تمرین کنید هم طرز فکرتون هم اعتماد به نفستون هم استفاده از مغزتون بهبود پیدا میکنن
روزی یکساعت اگه بتونید وقت بذارید در عرض 21 روز ایشالله برای کل عمرتون یه طرز فکر رشد و با انگیزه قوی خواهید داشت*

----------


## .miracle.

> کاش می شد یه دانش آموز رو قانع کرد که از کنکور بکشه بیرون ... 
> 
> فی الواقع 
> خو بالاتر ، یه سری بچه ها حرف هایی زدن ک صحیحه و جدا از اونا 
> به نظر میاد روش مطالعتون یه مقدار اشتباه توش هس  
> انقد سخت نگیرین به خودتون 
> من نمونه برنامه دهم یازدهمتون رو که دیدم ، کلا استراحت توش نبود 
> یه روز یا حداقل یه نیمه روز مثل بعد از ظهر جمعه رو بذارید برای استراحت 
> مغز نیاز به ریکاوری داره
> ...


سلام خیلی ممنونم بابت پاسخگویی‌تون. لطف کردین

----------


## .miracle.

> *در کل موضوع میتونه در دو حوزه باشه
> یا روش مطالعه درستی ندارید یا از لحاظ ذهنی و روانی آمادگیشو ندارید
> هردو گزینه رو دارید ولی با شدت مختلف
> که با توجه به اینکه درصدتون میانگین بالای 50 هست قضیه اول کمرنگه چون میدونید باید چطور مطالعه کنیدکه درصدتون حداقل بیشتر از 90 درصد کنکوریاس اما موضوع دومو باید بررسی کنید
> اگه وقت دارید کتاب طرز فکر از پروفسور کارول دوک استاد روانشناسی دانشگاه استنفورد و هاروارد بخونید
> متنش کاملا به زبان ساده است و اکادمیک نیس و براتون میتونه مفید باشه توی فیدیبو هم موجوده این لینکش https://fidibo.com/book/99859-%D8%B7...81%DA%A9%D8%B1
> اما این کتاب میگه ادما دو نوع طرز فکر دارن یا طرز فکرشون رشده یا ایستا
> بنظر طرز فکر شما ایستا باشه
> اگه نسبت بهش اگاهی پیدا کنید و با تمارین کتاب 21 روز مرتب تمرین کنید هم طرز فکرتون هم اعتماد به نفستون هم استفاده از مغزتون بهبود پیدا میکنن
> روزی یکساعت اگه بتونید وقت بذارید در عرض 21 روز ایشالله برای کل عمرتون یه طرز فکر رشد و با انگیزه قوی خواهید داشت*


سلام. خیلی ممنونم واقعا لطف بزرگی کردین. توضیحات‌تون بی نهایت مفید بود. کتاب رو هم حتما آخر شب به اندازه ۲۰ دقیقه هم که شده وقت میذارم و مطالعه میکنم. سپاسگزارم

----------


## Bahar_mohammadi

سلام مجدد.
منابعتون ک منابع قوین مثل مال خودم .
در رابطه با سوالتون میشه واضح تر بگین منظورتون اینه تو ۱۳ ساعت چقدر تست میشه زد؟؟؟

----------


## .miracle.

> سلام مجدد.
> منابعتون ک منابع قوین مثل مال خودم .
> در رابطه با سوالتون میشه واضح تر بگین منظورتون اینه تو ۱۳ ساعت چقدر تست میشه زد؟؟؟


سلام روزبخیر. بله دقیقا منظورم همینه. یعنی روزانه حداقل چندتا تست باید کار کرد؟ و اینکه برای زیست روزی ۵۰ تا تست کافی هست؟

----------


## Bahar_mohammadi

سلام گلم.اینکه میگی روزانه چندتا تست باید کار کرد اصلا سوال صحیحی نیست چه کسایی بودن ک سطح مطالعه بالایی داشتن و زیاد تست میزدن اما درصد خوبی نیاوردن بهتره بپرسی چجوری تست بزنم مثلا همین کتاب زیست ممکنه ی بحثی رو ازش روش بیشتر مسلط باشی و بتونی سریع تر تست بزنی و یجاهاییش برات سخت باشه درسته؟؟؟
مثلا دینی ی درسیه که به عقیده من باید کتابو قورت بدی قطعا ازش درصد خوبی میاری تستم بزن ازش ک با تیپ سوالات اشنا بشی.
حالا ی درسی مثل ریاضی ممکنه پنجاه تا تست اصلا شیش ساعت از وقتتو بگیره تا کامل بتونی بفهمیشون اینکه چندتا تست میتونی بزنی فقط و فقط به خودت بستگی داره به اینکه تو چه درسی قپی تری و کدوم درس برات مشکله که بهتره براش وقت بیشتری بزاری 
۵۰تا تست زیست خوبه اما بستگی داره چ تیپ سوالی باشه و اینکه پاسخهارو تحلیل کنی و نکات جدیدو ازش یاد بگیری

----------


## fariba23

این عجیب بود اما برای من جواب داد
تلاش هوش و امکانات عامل موفقیت درکنکور نیست 
لینک فایل 
جلسه ۱ بزن به سبد بعدش  کد زیرکپی کن بزن برات رایگان میشه 

konkurmapj1100off

من خودم چند تا ویس این مشاور  استاد یحیوی برام فرستاد البته یه چند تایی هم داخل سایتش من رایگان دیدم اگه خواستی بگو تا برات بفرستم اول این رایگان ها گوش کن اگر کمک کرد بعد  دوره من چون اول فایل ها رایگان استفاده کردم جلسه اول دوره ۹ درصد پیشرفت داشتم منی که درصدهام ثابت مونده بود
البته خودش برام جلسه ۱ رایگان فرستاد شرعا حلال هست من درخواست مشاوره دادم جلسه ۱ فرستاد

----------


## asal_tf

شاید استعدادی در کنکور ندارید. کنکور دادن و مطالعه برای کنکور یه کاریه که استعداد میخواد. خیلی ها استعدادشو ندارن و توی یه چیز دیگه استعداد دارن.
به نظرم برو استعدادتو در کارها و رشته های دیگه پیدا کن و وقت خودتو الکی پشت سد کنکور تلف نکن
آدم زوری نمیتونه در چیزی که استعدادشو نداره بهترین بشه
همه میخوان علی دایی و علی کریمی یا هایده و مهستی بشن. اما تا حالا اندک کسانی تونستن به این بزرگان برسن

----------


## mh81

> شاید استعدادی در کنکور ندارید. کنکور دادن و مطالعه برای کنکور یه کاریه که استعداد میخواد. خیلی ها استعدادشو ندارن و توی یه چیز دیگه استعداد دارن.
> به نظرم برو استعدادتو در کارها و رشته های دیگه پیدا کن و وقت خودتو الکی پشت سد کنکور تلف نکن
> آدم زوری نمیتونه در چیزی که استعدادشو نداره بهترین بشه
> همه میخوان علی دایی و علی کریمی یا هایده و مهستی بشن. اما تا حالا اندک کسانی تونستن به این بزرگان برسن


احسنت همینطوره
کنکور رو نباید تنها راه ممکن برای موفقیت دونست
شاید ایشون در زمینه های دیگه بتونن درخشان عمل کنن

----------


## mh81

> آره کنکور تنها راه نیست موافقم
> 
> 
> اما با این دیدگاه که ، برای موفق شدن توی کنکور حتما باید استعدادش رو داشته باشیم مخالفم
> استعداد کنکور چیه ؟ عجیب ترین اصطلاحی بود که توی عمرم شنیدم !
> 
> الان همه ی اونایی که رتبه برتر شدن استعداد کنکور داشتن ؟ پس چرا خیلی هاشون رو دارم میبینم که دارن برای نیافتادن و مردود نشدن توی دانشگاه دست به هرکاری میزنن بغیر از درس خوندن ؟
> 
> مشکل نه استعداده نه بهونه های جورباجور دیگه
> خیلی هامون میدونیم مشکل از کجا آب میخوره....اما حاضر نیستیم قبولش کنیم یا براش کاری کنیم..


اره درست میگی
من نظرم این بود که نباید ذهن خودمونو محدود به کنکور کنیم

هوش استعداد و اینجور چیزا تاثیرش تو کنکور میل میکنه به سمت صفر
اصل کار به تلاش و پشتکار و مدیریت روحیس

----------


## _Hamid_

> شاید استعدادی در کنکور ندارید. کنکور دادن و مطالعه برای کنکور یه کاریه که استعداد میخواد. خیلی ها استعدادشو ندارن و توی یه چیز دیگه استعداد دارن.
> به نظرم برو استعدادتو در کارها و رشته های دیگه پیدا کن و وقت خودتو الکی پشت سد کنکور تلف نکن
> آدم زوری نمیتونه در چیزی که استعدادشو نداره بهترین بشه
> همه میخوان علی دایی و علی کریمی یا هایده و مهستی بشن. اما تا حالا اندک کسانی تونستن به این بزرگان برسن


الان که احتمالاً استارتر تاپیک کنکورشون رو دادند شاید آپ کردن تاپیک توسط برخی دوستان کار درستی نبود اما به هر حال خواستم چند مورد رو توضیح بدم :
اول اینکه هیچکس نمیتونه منکر تأثیر ضریب هوشی یا iq در کنکور بشه و این حقیقتی انکارناپذیره 
دوم اینکه شما بر چه اساس به این دوستی که راهنمایی خواسته میگی استعداد کنکور نداری؟ چون بر فرض درصدهاش به پزشکی نمیرسه؟یعنی چون ایشون 65 درصد عمومی میزنه با 50 درصد اختصاصی شد بی استعداد؟ این حرف شما واقعاً به معنای کلمه احمقانه بود ، شما دارید به کسی که از ۹۰ درصد داوطلب ها جلوتره میگی بی استعداد ، اصلا بر فرض ، مثل شما که قبول نشدی ، این کاربر نمیتونه سه رشته تاپ رو قبول بشه اما درصد هاش به بیشتر رشته های پیراپزشکی میرسه ، آیا باید نتیجه بگیره که بی استعداده و کنکور رو رها کنه؟خب این تصمیم ، قطعاً تصمیم خوبی نیست مثل این میمونه که یکی پولش یک میلیارده و میخواد ماشین بخره چون پولش به لندکروز نمیرسه بهش بگیم دیگه اصلا ماشین نخره

----------


## mh81

> الان که احتمالاً استارتر تاپیک کنکورشون رو دادند شاید آپ کردن تاپیک توسط برخی دوستان کار درستی نبود اما به هر حال خواستم چند مورد رو توضیح بدم :
> اول اینکه هیچکس نمیتونه منکر تأثیر ضریب هوشی یا iq در کنکور بشه و این حقیقتی انکارناپذیره 
> دوم اینکه شما بر چه اساس به این دوستی که راهنمایی خواسته میگی استعداد کنکور نداری؟ چون بر فرض درصدهاش به پزشکی نمیرسه؟ حالا خوبه خود شما هم پزشکی یا حتی داروسازی هم قبول نشدی بعد به دیگران میگی بی استعداد ، یعنی چون ایشون 65 درصد عمومی میزنه با 50 درصد اختصاصی شد بی استعداد؟ این حرف شما واقعاً به معنای کلمه احمقانه بود ، شما دارید به کسی که از ۹۰ درصد داوطلب ها جلوتره میگی بی استعداد ، اصلا بر فرض ، مثل شما که قبول نشدی ، این کاربر نمیتونه سه رشته تاپ رو قبول بشه اما درصد هاش به بیشتر رشته های پیراپزشکی میرسه ، آیا باید نتیجه بگیره که بی استعداده و کنکور رو رها کنه؟خب این تصمیم ، قطعاً تصمیم خوبی نیست مثل این میمونه که یکی پولش یک میلیارده و میخواد ماشین بخره چون پولش به لندکروز نمیرسه بهش بگیم دیگه اصلا ماشین نخره


البته اگه بری رتبه های قبولی فیزیوتراپی رو چک کنی(ترجیحا یکی دوسال اخیر)میبینی که رتبه خیلی خوبی میخواد و اختلاف مرز قبولیش با داروسازی و پزشکی ‌های پردیس بسیار بسیار ناچیزه.( امسال حدود۵۰۰تا بود)
و دوما اینکه درآمدش بسیار خوبه و پیش بینی ها نشون داده که تا۱۰ سال اینده جای داروسازی رو میگیره و میشه سومین رشته پرطرفدار 
پس بهتره با ذهن باز نظر بدی

باتشکر

----------


## _Hamid_

> البته اگه بری رتبه های قبولی فیزیوتراپی رو چک کنی(ترجیحا یکی دوسال اخیر)میبینی که رتبه خیلی خوبی میخواد و اختلاف رتبه قبولیش با داروسازی و پزشکی بسیار بسیار ناچیزه.( امسال حدود۵۰۰تا بود)
> و دوما اینکه درآمدش بسیار خوبه و پیش بینی ها نشون داده که تا۱۰ سال اینده جای داروسازی رو میگیره و میشه سومین رشته پرطرفدار 
> پس بهتره با ذهن باز نظر بدی
> 
> باتشکر


*شما اصل مطلب رو نگرفتی و گیر دادی به یک جمله من که جمله غلطی هم نبود*

----------


## mh81

> *شما اصل مطلب رو نگرفتی و گیر دادی به یک جمله من که جمله غلطی هم نبود*


گرفتم ولی نظری ندارم
اصن من دوس دارم درباره فقط درباره اون جمله ات نظر بدم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21): 

باش شما حرف بزن ما ریپلای نزنیم
چشم حتما

----------


## .miracle.

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
چون دیدم در تاپیک بحث شده لازم دونستم نکاتی رو بگم
بله من کنکور دادم و خب از اون چیزی که خودم فکر میکردم بهتر بود و فیزیوتراپی و پرستاری دانشگاه تهران هم قبول میشدم، اما نرفتم چون فهمیدم اشتباهات زیادی داشتم ، مثلا در حالی که هنوز به دروس پایه کامل مسلط نبودم در تابستان دوازدهم خوندم و همین موضوع خودش کلی در روند کارم تاثیر گذاشت
در جواب اون خانم هم باید بگم که بله من استعداد های زیادی دارم، در نقاشی توی مسابقاتی که در مدرسه مون برگزار میشد مقام استانی اوردم، ویولن کار میکردم، و هنوزم دوسشون دارم، اما تابستون تا جواب کنکورم بیاد و بیکار بودم دیدم که هیچکدوم از اونها منو از اعماق وجودم به وجد نمیارن، من وقتی خوشحالم که به هدفم برسم، من از اون آدم هایی نیستم که هردفعه بگم من درس میخونم و به خودم قول های الکی بدم، یک بار به خودم قول دادم و اون روز رو هیچ وقت فراموش نمیکنم؛ قول دادم که هرچی که شد اصلا تسلیم نشم، بله من خیلی تلاش میکردم، اما راهی که برای کنکور انتخاب کرده بودم اشتباه بود و هرچقدر هم که سریعتر و بیشتر توی اون مسیر میدویدم بیشتر از راه دور میشدم،اما امسال در مسیر درستم قرار گرفتم، و اون درصدهایی که سال گذشته برام آرزو بودن دیگه الان آرزو نیستن! 
اون خانم هم نظرشون رو دادن اما ممکنه من  که فقط تا همین الان ۱۱ ساعت درس خوندم و ۳۱۰ تا تست حل کردم دلم بشکنه
و ماه های قبل از کنکور هم به قدری غرق درس خوند و هدفم بودم که اصلا نیومدم انجمن که پیامشون رو ببینم
از دوستانی هم که پاسخ دادن سپاسگزارم

----------


## mh81

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> چون دیدم در تاپیک بحث شده لازم دونستم نکاتی رو بگم
> بله من کنکور دادم و خب از اون چیزی که خودم فکر میکردم بهتر بود و فیزیوتراپی و پرستاری دانشگاه تهران هم قبول میشدم، اما نرفتم چون فهمیدم اشتباهات زیادی داشتم ، مثلا در حالی که هنوز به دروس پایه کامل مسلط نبودم در تابستان دوازدهم خوندم و همین موضوع خودش کلی در روند کارم تاثیر گذاشت
> در جواب اون خانم هم باید بگم که بله من استعداد های زیادی دارم، در نقاشی توی مسابقاتی که در مدرسه مون برگزار میشد مقام استانی اوردم، ویولن کار میکردم، و هنوزم دوسشون دارم، اما تابستون تا جواب کنکورم بیاد و بیکار بودم دیدم که هیچکدوم از اونها منو از اعماق وجودم به وجد نمیارن، من وقتی خوشحالم که به هدفم برسم، من از اون آدم هایی نیستم که هردفعه بگم من درس میخونم و به خودم قول های الکی بدم، یک بار به خودم قول دادم و اون روز رو هیچ وقت فراموش نمیکنم؛ قول دادم که هرچی که شد اصلا تسلیم نشم، بله من خیلی تلاش میکردم، اما راهی که برای کنکور انتخاب کرده بودم اشتباه بود و هرچقدر هم که سریعتر و بیشتر توی اون مسیر میدویدم بیشتر از راه دور میشدم،اما امسال در مسیر درستم قرار گرفتم، و اون درصدهایی که سال گذشته برام آرزو بودن دیگه الان آرزو نیستن! 
> اون خانم هم نظرشون رو دادن اما ممکنه من  که فقط تا همین الان ۱۱ ساعت درس خوندم و ۳۱۰ تا تست حل کردم دلم بشکنه
> و ماه های قبل از کنکور هم به قدری غرق درس خوند و هدفم بودم که اصلا نیومدم انجمن که پیامشون رو ببینم
> از دوستانی هم که پاسخ دادن سپاسگزارم


موفق باشی

----------


## Carolin

> الان که احتمالاً استارتر تاپیک کنکورشون رو دادند شاید آپ کردن تاپیک توسط برخی دوستان کار درستی نبود اما به هر حال خواستم چند مورد رو توضیح بدم :
> اول اینکه هیچکس نمیتونه منکر تأثیر ضریب هوشی یا iq در کنکور بشه و این حقیقتی انکارناپذیره 
> دوم اینکه شما بر چه اساس به این دوستی که راهنمایی خواسته میگی استعداد کنکور نداری؟ چون بر فرض درصدهاش به پزشکی نمیرسه؟یعنی چون ایشون 65 درصد عمومی میزنه با 50 درصد اختصاصی شد بی استعداد؟ این حرف شما واقعاً به معنای کلمه احمقانه بود ، شما دارید به کسی که از ۹۰ درصد داوطلب ها جلوتره میگی بی استعداد ، اصلا بر فرض ، مثل شما که قبول نشدی ، این کاربر نمیتونه سه رشته تاپ رو قبول بشه اما درصد هاش به بیشتر رشته های پیراپزشکی میرسه ، آیا باید نتیجه بگیره که بی استعداده و کنکور رو رها کنه؟خب این تصمیم ، قطعاً تصمیم خوبی نیست مثل این میمونه که یکی پولش یک میلیارده و میخواد ماشین بخره چون پولش به لندکروز نمیرسه بهش بگیم دیگه اصلا ماشین نخره


این درصدهایی رو که ذکر کردید برای سه رشته تاپ نتنها کم نیست بلکه زیاد هم هست ( حتی در کنکورهای دهه80 هم کفایت میکرده)

----------


## درسا یزدانی

نیوشا جان من هم مشکل تو رو دارم. ۱۱ ساعت درس میخونم ولی باز نتیجه نمیگیرم. میشه بگی چکار کردی که مشکلت حل شد؟

----------


## درسا یزدانی

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> چون دیدم در تاپیک بحث شده لازم دونستم نکاتی رو بگم
> بله من کنکور دادم و خب از اون چیزی که خودم فکر میکردم بهتر بود و فیزیوتراپی و پرستاری دانشگاه تهران هم قبول میشدم، اما نرفتم چون فهمیدم اشتباهات زیادی داشتم ، مثلا در حالی که هنوز به دروس پایه کامل مسلط نبودم در تابستان دوازدهم خوندم و همین موضوع خودش کلی در روند کارم تاثیر گذاشت
> در جواب اون خانم هم باید بگم که بله من استعداد های زیادی دارم، در نقاشی توی مسابقاتی که در مدرسه مون برگزار میشد مقام استانی اوردم، ویولن کار میکردم، و هنوزم دوسشون دارم، اما تابستون تا جواب کنکورم بیاد و بیکار بودم دیدم که هیچکدوم از اونها منو از اعماق وجودم به وجد نمیارن، من وقتی خوشحالم که به هدفم برسم، من از اون آدم هایی نیستم که هردفعه بگم من درس میخونم و به خودم قول های الکی بدم، یک بار به خودم قول دادم و اون روز رو هیچ وقت فراموش نمیکنم؛ قول دادم که هرچی که شد اصلا تسلیم نشم، بله من خیلی تلاش میکردم، اما راهی که برای کنکور انتخاب کرده بودم اشتباه بود و هرچقدر هم که سریعتر و بیشتر توی اون مسیر میدویدم بیشتر از راه دور میشدم،اما امسال در مسیر درستم قرار گرفتم، و اون درصدهایی که سال گذشته برام آرزو بودن دیگه الان آرزو نیستن! 
> اون خانم هم نظرشون رو دادن اما ممکنه من  که فقط تا همین الان ۱۱ ساعت درس خوندم و ۳۱۰ تا تست حل کردم دلم بشکنه
> و ماه های قبل از کنکور هم به قدری غرق درس خوند و هدفم بودم که اصلا نیومدم انجمن که پیامشون رو ببینم
> از دوستانی هم که پاسخ دادن سپاسگزارم


میشه بگی چکار کردی که مشکلت حل شد؟ منم ۱۱ ساعت درس میخونم ولی نتیجه نمیگیرم. میشه کمکم کنی نیوشا  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## .miracle.

> شاید استعدادی در کنکور ندارید. کنکور دادن و مطالعه برای کنکور یه کاریه که استعداد میخواد. خیلی ها استعدادشو ندارن و توی یه چیز دیگه استعداد دارن.
> به نظرم برو استعدادتو در کارها و رشته های دیگه پیدا کن و وقت خودتو الکی پشت سد کنکور تلف نکن
> آدم زوری نمیتونه در چیزی که استعدادشو نداره بهترین بشه
> همه میخوان علی دایی و علی کریمی یا هایده و مهستی بشن. اما تا حالا اندک کسانی تونستن به این بزرگان برسن


*
این تاپیک رو بخاطر این آپ کردم که نشون بدم من بی استعداد نبودم، چون همون روز که این پیام رو دیدم گفتم سال بعد میام و این پیام رو نقل قول میکنم
من اردیبهشت ماه این تاپیک رو زده بودم و ۸ ماه بعد به انجمن سر زدم و این جمله رو دیدم، اون روز خیلی دلم شکست، البته صرفا نه بخاطر صحبت همین خانم ، از طرف اطرافیان هم صحبت هایی شنیده بودم که دیگه صبرم لبریز شد، اما از بحث دور نشم خواستم به کسایی که این پیام رو میبینن بگم که با حرف بقیه از چیزی که میخواین نگذرید و روی هدفتون بایستید، اگر قرار بود من اون روز با حرف این دوستان که خب من استعداد ندارم پس بیخیال، چرا درس بخونم، کنار میکشیدم، امسال قبول نمیشدم
این تاپیک برای من جنبه مرور خاطرات داشت و الان هم که یک دور خوندمش واقعا بغضم گرفت که چقدر سردرگم بودم و فقط دنبال یک راه چاره*

----------


## -ftme

> *
> این تاپیک رو بخاطر این آپ کردم که نشون بدم من بی استعداد نبودم، چون همون روز که این پیام رو دیدم گفتم سال بعد میام و این پیام رو نقل قول میکنم
> من اردیبهشت ماه این تاپیک رو زده بودم و ۸ ماه بعد به انجمن سر زدم و این جمله رو دیدم، اون روز خیلی دلم شکست، البته صرفا نه بخاطر صحبت همین خانم ، از طرف اطرافیان هم صحبت هایی شنیده بودم که دیگه صبرم لبریز شد، اما از بحث دور نشم خواستم به کسایی که این پیام رو میبینن بگم که با حرف بقیه از چیزی که میخواین نگذرید و روی هدفتون بایستید، اگر قرار بود من اون روز با حرف این دوستان که خب من استعداد ندارم پس بیخیال، چرا درس بخونم، کنار میکشیدم، امسال قبول نمیشدم
> این تاپیک برای من جنبه مرور خاطرات داشت و الان هم که یک دور خوندمش واقعا بغضم گرفت که چقدر سردرگم بودم و فقط دنبال یک راه چاره*



چی قبول شدی گل؟

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> چی قبول شدی گل؟


علوم پزشکی زنجان

----------


## -ftme

مبارکت باشه قشنگ خانوم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## .miracle.

> مبارکت باشه قشنگ خانوم


خیلی ممنونم عزیزم :Yahoo (8):

----------

